# Wrap Costs..?



## SLC TTRS (May 15, 2015)

Hi Guys-

I am tired of all the rocks we have on our freeways in Utah so I want to get it wrapped. 
I was thinking of more of a race car wrap like this 034 motorsports wrap. 












Have any of you guys explored the costs on a custom wrap like this and have any pointers?

My car is phantom black so I was thinking either a white base wrap like this or maybe silver/red/white/black keeping things like the spoiler/mirrors/grills original.

I was considering dips but I doubt it would hold up to what we have in Utah and I may drive this year round... at least some.

thanks


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm not sure that wrap would do much for rock chips.. It does not cover much 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatal


----------



## SLC TTRS (May 15, 2015)

I would wrap it in a base wrap first then the panels would have the added decals.


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

That could be great looking, something with a more race inspired motif. 

I got a quote from a local guy here in Charlotte, he has a wrapping business and also owns a TT (mk1) which he wraps and re-wraps often. Here is what he sent me about getting my RS wrapped. 


"$2500-$3000 is a general estimate including door jams. 
Could change by a few hundred based on color/brand choice."


----------



## Ginovega (Jul 22, 2013)

*U might want to try this. I have this on my ttrs*


----------



## ZPrime (Mar 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

My paint protection guy uses Ventureshield. He did the front end of my TTRS for $600.

Click to embiggen, and try to find the line on the hood. 


If you're looking for a full appearance change, then wraps are fine, but from what I understand the vinyl used in a wrap is usually thinner than paint protection film.


----------



## SLC TTRS (May 15, 2015)

ZPrime said:


> My paint protection guy uses Ventureshield. He did the front end of my TTRS for $600.
> 
> Click to embiggen, and try to find the line on the hood.
> 
> ...


Thanks, didn't realize it was much different/stronger than wraps. The clear bra I have on has a definitive line, and not as clear as just the paint surface. But maybe black is the worst color for that- not sure.


----------



## ZPrime (Mar 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Black is by far the worst color for anything... it looks great when it's clean but everything and anything shows up the most on black. Some paint film / "clear bra" material is better than others too. Once upon a time, the 3M stuff was kind of bad, it looked like orange peel to me. Apparently that has changed though, and I guess Ventureshield (what my guy uses) is a 3M sub-brand now. All I know is that it holds up pretty well and hides very well.

The guy I use for film and tint does cars for the Cleveland Browns / Cavs / Indians / other high-end dealerships in the area, so he uses a good film that hides pretty well and looks really clear. Honestly, with clear bra a large portion of it is the install as well, a bad installer can make any product look awful.


----------



## Christy91 (Nov 5, 2019)

In general, it costs $2,000—$5,000 to wrap a full car. If you want a specialty vinyl wrap, it could cost $10,000 or more. Wrapping parts of the car, such as the hood or roof, typically costs $300 and up mygiftcarsdsite mastercard


----------

